# If you had 3 weeks to spend in Australia where would you go?



## Harmision

Hi Friends....
I & my Friends have planned to go AU for 3/4 weeks on a vacation trip.We r totly new. If have any idea???? Share here..
Thanx..


----------



## Wanderer

Well it probably depends on where you're from and if you're looking to see something entirely different from what you do back home and with a name like Harmison [fast wayward bowler!], I'll guess you're from England.

The most obvious differences about Australia compared to UK and most European countries are our beaches, so uncrowded when away from the cities and we do not have those places where you hire a deck chair and then there's the not easily forgettable rich red soil and night brilliance of starry skies of the outback and other remoter areas.

You may have heard of Uluru [Ayers Rock] Kakadu, The Great Barrier Reef [a series of reefs actually] and Fraser Island but if not it's time to do some googling on those and Australia in general to see what of natures delights there are, and do not forget Tasmania.

Sure we have tha capital cities with their superb sporting venues and many other attractions, some natural like Sydney Harbour with all the man made impositions on it but still some natural spots if well trodden by locals and visitors alike.
And whereas like most cities of the globe you'll find bars, nightlife and a myriad of daytime interests:
Sydney - Top 100 Things To Do In Sydney Australia What to do in Sydney? Whale Watching Harbor Cruise Sydney Opera House Manly Koalas
Melbourne
Melbourne Cricket Ground - National Sports Museum
Parks Victoria: National Rhododendron Gardens page
Fairfield Boathouse - Arrange a Gathering

A little further out and elsewhere, just rattlin off a few sites:

Sovereign Hill - Home
Eureka Stockade - Australia's Culture Portal
Cape Tribulation Jungle Surfing Rainforest Canopy Tours
The Great Barrier Reef - Lady Musgrave Island - 1770 Great Barrier Reef Cruises
Kuranda Train Skyrail Cairns Scenic Railway
Snorkel Dive Great Barrier Reef Cape Tribulation Australia - Rumrunner
The Rock Tour - Uluru - Ayers Rock - Central Australia
day tour - Fraser Island Tours - Day and Safari Tours [many different tours][just google Fraser Is.]
http://undara.com.au/lava-tubes/
Whitsundays - Home

Look at marketing sites for deals - for instance book The Rocktour with ntstandby and get a free camel ride.
Northern Territory tours, fishing, car hire, accommodation, standby travel
Shop-A-Docket home page

An then there's the Great Aussie Pubs Crawl - how far can you crawl!
The Great Aussie loop < Pub Trails | G'day Pubs - Enjoy our Great Australian Pubs
Welcome to the Portsea Hotel

Cheap island stay @
Great Keppel Island
and if weather is not good for GBR and budget covers it, go to
Lord Howe Island - Tourism, Accommodation and Travel Information [World Heritage Gem]

And if you want to tour
Eurobodalla Coast Tourism - South Coast, New South Wales, Australia - holiday and travel guide - accommodation bookings
The Great Alpine Road - Touring - Victoria, Australia

So that's just scratching the surface and three weeks will not make much of a scratch and of course a budget comes into it too for all good things do not come cheap, though a couple of pointers above.

*And take the weather into account for not so good to think about heading too far north or inland between say October - December to April unless you want to get baked or steamed. *
Time of year and where you want to be will also affect accommodation, eg. trying to get into Sydney for Xmas - NYE now would possibly mean a huge expense though you could probably chuck a tent somewhere.

If you want to see a bit of everything as cheap as you can, think of the interests and weather and if you have 3-4, hire a car and you could even leave that to later and see if Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars might fit to do some touring and stay at some Aussie Pubs.

And then Regional Express :: Home can help out with a Backpackers Air-pass.

And if you're coming from the UK, have a look at Welcome to AirAsia.com, The World's Best Low-Cost Airline to get you here cheap ex Stansted via KL.

What I find a great aid to looking at where I might think of going at times is *'Google Earth'* , ammount of detail you can get is great and travellers have linked photographs to make the experience so good, you could even pay for a big screen and a bar to be built and never leave home!


----------



## reno27

hi wanderer,
thanks for the info.

I have plan visiting AU this December.
so I can be more well-prepared about the weather


----------



## Indyainfo

*travel*

I really wanted to know more as i m planning a vacation. ao if someone can told me more about thi,it'll b a great help.


----------



## dexternicholson

3 weeks? well although that would surely be not enough, that will do I guess for doing 3 of my favorite things... 
I'd say I would spend the first week going outback, sleeping in tents, camp fires and see some wild.. of course I would bring a guide with me as I don't want to freak out..
the second week would be for sleeping in the beaches of Australia.. probably would visit 2 to 3 beaches... see some surfers and some beautiful ladies...
the last week will be in Sydney, I would visit some pubs and clubs and probably bring some ladies that I would meet in the beach (although I haven't done that last part just yet, or meet any ladies for that matter...)


----------



## scarlet0906

There are many places in Australia and 3 weeks stay there would be short to visit all these beautiful places. Such as Blue Mountains, Fraser Island, Great Barrier reefs, Kakadu national park,Kangaroo and Purnululu national park. These are just some of the beautiful places you must visit.


----------



## mr.brightside

Very detailed info Wanderer, Thanks! 

I've read nice things about Fraser Island and wanted to go there ever since.


----------



## SunshineGirl

I have seen many parts of Australia but I would definitely see the Northern Territory, Victoria, Tasmania and Queensland!

*Ayers Rock, The Olgas, Devils Marbles, Kakadu
Great Ocean Road, Melbourne for the shopping, Dandenong Ranges
Hobart and surrounds (port arthur) and remarkable caves/tesselated pavements/all around that area, Cradle Mountain
Great Barrier Reef, Fraser Island, Gold Coast/Sunshine Coast*


----------



## Nicole_TakeABreak

Hi Harmision,

Thanks Wanderer, that's a very detailed answer.

At least one capital city is a must for more than just the airport although all the capital cities are fantastic so I suggest reading up on them to decide which ones you want to visit although each has something for everyone.

Brisbane travel guide - Sydney - Melbourne - Hobart - Canberra - Darwin - Adelaide - Perth

Secondly I agree that you have to see Australia's beaches. Australia has many fantastic beaches and you'll have a great time no matter which ones you go to, although the more the better!

Lastly you definitely need to see Outback Australia. There is so much to see, but don't forget Safety tips for travelling in the Outback


----------

